# Medir transistor



## El gato (Dic 3, 2008)

Holaa gente! Cómo andan? Bueno, tengo una duda tengo una etapa que tiene 8 transistores MJ15015 que hoy probándola de repente paff se quemo el fusible de la entrada de 220v... de repente... desarmé todo desoldé todos los MJ y hay 6 de ellos que probándolos con un multímetro digital en buzzer muestra colocando el positivo en la B y con el negativo tocando el E o el C marca entre 519 y 525... y solo 2 de ellos hacer el ruido del buzzer entre B-C, B-E, C-E, esto quiere decir que esos dos estan en cortos y los otros estan en condiciones?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## capitanp (Dic 4, 2008)

si estan desmontado y el ometro marca proximo a cero estan en corto (es tan boleta)


----------



## wehp90 (Jun 4, 2010)

buen dia a todos bueno quiero medir un transistor 2sc4927 es el horisontal de un TV SONY, y bueno para ser sincero nose como medirlo! asi que si alguien me podria explicar muchas gracias!


----------



## su35 (Jun 4, 2010)

mira este transistor tiene un diodo damper interno por lo tanto al medirlo con el multimetro te va a marcar dañado.
te sugiero que tomes al colector como si fuera la base y midas como si fuera cualquier transistor si las medidas son como cualquier transistor esta bueno de lo contrario desechalo ( coloca el multimetro en   X1K.) , ESPERO TE SIRVA.♣


----------



## wehp90 (Jun 4, 2010)

gracias!!!! y claro que si me sirvio!!!!!


----------



## nandotronica (Abr 8, 2011)

Hola amigos!   Tengo vários transistores que corresponden a salidas de horizontal de las televisiones.
Los que tengo son por ejemplo 2SD1877 ,  D1555  y tambien Mos-Fets.
Quiero saber el estado y saber si puedo medirlos con el tester. 

Por ejemplo los 2SK2545 2646, mosfet de las fuentes conmutada puedo medirlos  con la escala x10K y colocar el dedo en el gate y la lectura o deflexión de la aguja queda en la mitad constantemente, etc.

Pero no se que pasa que con los Transistores de Salida Horizontal (TSH) no me da nada.
Alguien podria opinar?
Muchas gracias


----------



## elgriego (Abr 8, 2011)

Hola nandotronica,los transistores a los que te referis ,ej 2SD1877 , D1555,poseen un diodo en inversa entre c y e y una r de bajo valor entre b y e esta r esta entre los 30 ohm aprox, e encontrado tr que tienen 60 ohm.  Se miden de la siguiente manera punta pos + del tester en la base y negativa en la del medio C, Debe medir una juntura en directa ,en inversa no mide nada y entre emisor  y colector debe medir otra juntura pero en inversa ,entre emisor y base no mide juntura porque tiene una r colocada internamente .Espero Haberme explicado bien cualquier duda ,pregunta nomas.

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## nandotronica (Abr 9, 2011)

Gracias por haber respondido amigo!! Las mediciones que yo hago son hechas en  la escala de x10K del tester analogico.

Tambien, ayer cuando estaba testeando algun transistor para tsh, puse un ST2001FX que son de alta conmutación y soporta fácil 10 amper. Lo que me llama la atención es que cuando coloco esste todas las tensiones de la fuente me caen a casi cero o bien bajas. Como si entrara en corto. Lo saqué y lo medi con el tester enx10K y me dá como si estuviera bien. Pongo el 2sD1555 y trabaja normal.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2011)

Además fijate que tengan la misma distribución de patas , bajate los data sheets.


----------



## nandotronica (Abr 13, 2011)

OK! Muchas gracias a todos por sus contribuciones.
Un abrazo


----------



## dicksonjo (May 28, 2011)

aqui dejo el NTE...es un programa q dice las referencias de cualquier integrado y transistor solo lo descargan y listo....http://freakshare.com/files/ufuecafj/qc15setup.exe.html


----------



## DannyR (May 14, 2014)

Un BU208D entre las dos patitas me da 30ohm en cualquier sentido, está malo?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 14, 2014)

Hola, 1ro. debes identificar entre cuales patas el transistor arroja ese valor, luego busca su datasheet y sacarás conclusiones.


----------



## elgriego (May 15, 2014)

DannyR dijo:


> Un BU208D entre las dos patitas me da 30ohm en cualquier sentido, está malo?



Buen Dia ,Tenes que buscar los datasheet ,para asi ,evacuar tus dudas,Pero si la medicion la efectuaste entre base y emisor es correcta,mide resistencia entre B y E Y diodo entre C y E.


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 15, 2014)

Hola a todos , devemos recordar que algunos transistores de salida horizontal tienen internamente un resistor de bajo valor conectado entre la base y colector (exactamente los dos pinos aclarados).
!fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 15, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , devemos recordar que algunos transistores de salida horizontal tienen internamente un resistor de bajo valor conectado entre la base y colector (exactamente los dos pinos aclarados).
> !fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola Daniel, querrás decir que la resistencia está conectada entre *Base* y *Emisor*.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 15, 2014)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Daniel, querrás decir que la resistencia está conectada entre *Base* y *Emisor*.



! Si !, estas correcto Don Gudino Roberto duberlin , desafortunadamente yo me equivoque quando aclare base y colector , en realida es base y emissor.
!Muchas gracias por alertar!
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## frica (Mar 12, 2020)

Hola a todos:

Estoy revisando una fuente de alimentación de PC. Coolbox ATX-5330

Tiene tres transistores BJT NPN en el primario. Marcados con flechas rojas en la imagen.



El 5Q1 tiene número de parte *BU3150*, y los otros transistores tienen número de parte 13007.

Os anexo el datasheet de BU3150. Su pinout es:



He realizado medidas en frio (la PBC sin energizar) entre sus pines. Sé que las medidas en placa pueden verse afectadas por resistores en paralelo. Pero incluso así podemos detectar transistores en corto, que según tengo entendido es el modo más frecuente de fallo en estos componentes.

*Multímetro digital en posición de diodo (2Kohmios)*, el cual utiliza 3 voltios de trabajo. La medida entre la Base (punta prueba negra) y Colector (punta roja) me arroja el valor OL. En polarización inversa me da 0,48 voltios (supongo provocado por resistores en paralelo). Por la Ley de ohm, los resistores en paralelo hacen que el valor de resistencia total disminuya. Pero para la medida entre Base y Colector (polarización directa) no se espera que resistores en paralelo incremente la caída de voltaje (o la resistencia) entre Base y Colector. Teniendo en cuenta la Ley de ohm ¿Podríamos decir que estamos ante un fallo real del transistor? Se que me diréis que lo desuelde y mida. Pero mi ojbetivo es sacar las mayores conclusiones o sospechas midiendo en placa.

Gracias.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 13, 2020)

Ese transistor(el BUxxx) es el de la fuente permanente por lo que sí la fuente tiene los +5VUSB, lo descartas antes de entrar en medir y buscar información.

Los otros dos(13007) son los de "la potencia".

En las reparaciones viendo el panorama general de la falla, analizando y conociendo el esquema eléctrico particular o general con salvedades, se evita medir y buscar información "sin ton ni son".

La única forma fiable de medir, es sacarlos del circuito.

No se si entendi bien pero si mides en un sentido el mismo par de terminales y da infinito, cuando inviertes las puntas no te debería preocupar que hubiera resistencias en paralelo con dichos terminales porque evidentemente tienen un valor elevado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 10, 2020)

No sé que es "ningún resultado", pero dan una *hfe* muuuuy baja...


----------



## josee (Jul 10, 2020)

Me da 0 el multimetro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 10, 2020)

josee dijo:


> Me da 0 el multimetro.


Tenes que seleccionar para medir ganancia (hfe) y luego los ponés en el zócalo haciendo coincidir los terminales y el "tipo" de transistor (PNP o NPN).
Hacé eso y subí una o mas fotos...


----------



## josee (Jul 11, 2020)

Hola Dr, es lo que hice y daba cero, no hacia nada, lo vuelvo a intentar y subo fotos. Gracias.
He medido un npn y pnp y todos dan 000 en el multimetro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 11, 2020)

Hay algo muy raro o muy mal...no sé.
Estas seguro que los terminales de los transistores hacen buen contacto en el zócalo???
Estas seguro que el medidor de hfe funciona??


----------



## josee (Jul 11, 2020)

El multimetro es nuevo no se, entrar entran en los zocalos, los e puesto de frente y de espalda a los transistores para ver que pasaba y marcan 000, no me lo explico.

Voy a probar varios y te digo algo, raro raro.... De todas formas voy hacer una placa nueva y mejor que la anterior porque me da a mi que lleva muchos errores, entre ellos un cortocircuito.

Ya que se me escapo un poco el rotulador cuando repase lo impreso.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 11, 2020)

josee dijo:


> El multimetro es nuevo no se, entrar entran en los zocalos, los e puesto de frente y de espalda a los transistores para ver que pasaba y marcan 000, no me lo explico.


Ok. Buscá el datasheet de uno de los transistores, cualquiera, anotá donde están la base (B), el colector (C) y el emisor (E). También anotá el tipo NPN o PNP.
Seleccioná la medición de hfe y pone el transistor en el zócalo cuidando que coincidan los terminales correctos con las marcas y con el tipo.
Y una vez puesto ahí, presioná el transistor hacia abajo para ver si hace contacto en el zócalo. Yo tengo un tester que hay que presionar bastante para que mida el hfe y otro que mide ni bien se inserta el transistor.
Contá si pudiste medir o nó...


----------



## josee (Jul 11, 2020)

Como veras en la foto esta bien metido el transistor en el zocalo y nada 000, he mirado los data y he echo coincidir el colector, base y emisor. Me fije que sea npn y pnp los e movido dentro del zocalo para ver si hacen contacto pero nada siempre 000.

He probado con varios y hace lo mismo 000. Gracias Dr.Zoigberg.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 11, 2020)

El BC327 es PNP y lo has puesto en el conector de los NPN...o cuales has probado????


----------



## josee (Jul 11, 2020)

He probado los dos 337 y 327 npn y pnp sin errores te lo aseguro y no marca nada, seran truchisimos los transistores? Los he metido hasta el fondo del zocalo y nada.


----------



## analogico (Jul 11, 2020)

midelos  como si fueran diodos


----------



## josee (Jul 11, 2020)

Los he medido y entre colector y base me da 347 el bc327 y el bc337 me da 345 y entre base emisor 00 en modo diodos. Gracias


----------



## analogico (Jul 11, 2020)

josee dijo:


> Los he medido y entre colector y base me da 347 el bc327 y el bc337 me da 345 y entre base emisor 00 en modo diodos. Gracias



no puede dar *0* ,ese transistor esta en corto


----------



## josee (Jul 12, 2020)

Entonces los transistores estan todos en corto? osea que entre base y emisor no puede dar 00 ? Son todos chinos. que hago? ahh.... y probe varios y marcaban lo mismo. Son transistores de juguete me ca.... en todo, me tocara pedir otros pero no chinos, nos hubieramos ahorrado tantos posts por culpa de estos transistores.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2020)

Es 00 o el OL ?


----------



## josee (Jul 12, 2020)

Mi multimetro en modo diodos marca 1, mirando el transistor de frente colector (izquierda) base (medio) y emisor (derecha) con la punta negra en colector y punta roja en base marca 1 osea nada.

Pero si invierto las puntas marca 355, y entre punta negra en base y punta negra en emisor marca 355. Es lo que queriais saber?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2020)

O sea que ese 1 es el equivalente a infinito,  OL (sobrepasado de rango)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 12, 2020)

Me parece que toda esta discusión de transistores está totalmente off-topic con la fuente del tema.


----------



## josee (Jul 12, 2020)

Hola DOSMETROS si ese 1 es infinito. Me e explicado bien? Estamos haciendo un off-topic me di cuenta, moverlo al tema o seguimos por aqui, como querais gracias.

Edito: midiendo los bc337 con la punta roja en colector y negra en base me da 1 (infinito). Justo al contrario que los bc327.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2020)

Hay millones de post , tutorial y videos de Youtube de cómo se miden transistores bjt . . .

Mi mejor consejo es que te compres un tester analógico (de aguja) que son mucho mejores para medir díodos-transistores


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 12, 2020)

josee dijo:


> midiendo los bc337 con la punta roja en colector y negra en base me da 1 (infinito). Justo al contrario que los bc327.


Y que esperabas que sucediera???
El BC337 es NPN y si lo polarizás al revés (base N y colector P) te vá a dar infinito por que el diodo CB no puede conducir...


----------



## josee (Jul 13, 2020)

De todas formas voy a crear una placa nueva y empiezo de cero, tengo la mosca detras de la oreja de que hay un corto en la placa, creo que sera lo mejor ahora cuando tenga un rato hago todo y os informo si a salido todo bien y buscare videos de como medir estos transistores gracias por vuestro interes en ayudarme se agradece enormemente, un placer leeros siempre, vuestra sabiduria, un saludete.


----------

